# I need a solid, reliable everyday smoke



## Scuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Something that won't break the bank and is enjoyable enough to be smoked every day. I have a 45 minute drive to and from work, which leaves me a bit of downtime at the beginning and end of the day. I'd like to find a cigar that won't break my bank and fits my tastes, and I'm hoping you guys can help make that a reality.

Some criteria/info:


I prefer milder cigars; I tried the Nub Connecticut, and loved it. The creamier and smoother, the better.
It can't make me smell like a bad fart. I work with the public and while a little cigar smell is okay, some make you smell rank.
It can't be too big. Like I said, it's only a 45 minute drive so I don't have the luxury of sitting down for an hour and a half to enjoy a cigar.
It can't break the bank. $4-5 per cigar is about my upper limit.

What are your thoughts on factory seconds? I've talked to plenty of people who say they wouldn't be caught dead smoking a factory second, but so far as I can tell the only difference between a second and a first is the second has some cosmetic discoloration, and that it's just as enjoyable and smokable as a first. Are they a good deal, or are you getting less than you think you are with them?


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's a few to consider:
Sancho Panza Double Maduro
Tony Alvarez Habano
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
Padron Londres Maduro

All of these should fit your criteria, but I can't guarantee you won't stink after :cowboyic9: my wife always seems to think I do


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

5 vegas gold, plenty of sizes and under $3 a piece.


----------



## blakeschou (Feb 6, 2013)

If you like a more full flavored cigar, try the diesel unholy cocktail. They can be found on cigarsinternational. However, since you said you like milder stick the five vegas makes a nice medium body/ connecticut cigar!


----------



## blakeschou (Feb 6, 2013)

Also I found that a lot of seconds are really good sticks. Not that I've had a ton of experience with them, but my buddies at my local B&M claim that whenever they get them in stock they by bundles (literally) of them.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

One cigar that is inexpensive and really good in my book is Oliva serie G Maduro. Should only be about $3.50 or so.
Great cigar IMO.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Padron 3000 maduro. My go to stick, mild and full flavors of coffee, chocolate, nuts and a wonderful retrohale with the slightest taste of sweet from maduro wrapper.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Clearly....you need either a Padron 2000 Natural or a Flor Fina 858 by Fuente. Both, in most B&M's are 4.00 ish. I have seen them more...but online, you can get em close to 4.00


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

TJB said:


> Padron 3000 maduro. My go to stick, mild and full flavors of coffee, chocolate, nuts and a wonderful retrohale with the slightest taste of sweet from maduro wrapper.


Oh, without a doubt!!! I am a fan of the natural....but they both are superb!!


----------



## Scuff (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of great answers here, guys. Really giving me a great list to go to the local store with tomorrow!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Arturo Fuente short story?


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

My mildest "go-to" cigar is probably the Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8, but if you want a slightly shorter smoke, try a Fuente Cuban Corona or Rothschilds.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

Gran Habano #3 is a great medium body, but #1 is a nice mild one.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

We didn't mention 2nds enough to answer your original question. In my opinion they are fine. I've had Alec Bradly 2nds and some others that at least try to make you believe they are Cains, and some claim to be Oliva. All are descent smokes, though I have found better for near the same price which makes me not bother with them any longer.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

the punch london club nat. is good cheap smoke but i agree with the others the 858 flor fina is the best smoke for it's price IMO


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

The 90+ rated Alec Bradley seconds are pretty good sticks. They are only ones I've tried. Ghv02 are a good stick you can get about 2.50 a stick. I've become a LP whore as of late so I'm not much help. Papa fritas are on the upper end of your price range and are great little smokes


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

The Alec Bradley American sun grown....IMHO, is their BEST smoke. And, they are around 5.00


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> The 90+ rated Alec Bradley seconds are pretty good sticks. They are only ones I've tried. Ghv02 are a good stick you can get about 2.50 a stick. I've become a LP whore as of late so I'm not much help. Papa fritas are on the upper end of your price range and are great little smokes


Your signature is excellent. I wish i thought of it first.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you it's true. I have a knack for it


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> Thank you it's true. I have a knack for it


Some folks on here think i do also.....thing is...i dont care!!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

+1 on the padron maduro londres, hard to beat that one in the flavor department. Padron 2000 or 3000 will also get you there. You mentioned connecticuts, try the oliva Connecticut reserve, those can be had for under $3 a stick. Another goto for me is Tatuaje VI robustos. They can be consistently won on the devil site for around $17-$18 for a fiver.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

dj1340 said:


> One cigar that is inexpensive and really good in my book is Oliva serie G Maduro. Should only be about $3.50 or so.
> Great cigar IMO.


He did say he prefers milder cigars. I think the Oliva Serie G camaroon is the best mild cigar bargain out there.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I second the padron 2000


----------



## El Bandito (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone mentioned the Sancho Panza double Maduro and I think that's an excellent smoke for the price. But, I don't think it fits your criteria. I find it to be a bit on the fuller side. 

I've had a lot of the seconds you can find on CI (always searching for an everyday smoke that's cheap and solid) Nicaraguans, ligero laced, MOW seconds, AB seconds and so on. With some rest they are fantastic, and some are pretty good ROTT. IMHO seconds are a killer bargain. 

1876 reserve, a bundle deal on CI is decent with rest. They are a bit harsh, but with, say, 6 months rest they are quite mild, and a passable everyday smoke. 

Just my .02.


----------



## mschu1213 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ive been enjoying the Kristoff Kristania robusto as a every day/morning smoke. Runs about 5-6 bucks.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuente 858 and Padron 2000 or 3000 first come to mind.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

hogsty said:


> He did say he prefers milder cigars. I think the Oliva Serie G camaroon is the best mild cigar bargain out there.


Lots of recommendations of fuller/stronger cigars, but I think the Oliva G is more in line with the "creamier" smoke you mentioned. Cameroon adds some sweetness. The Oliva G "special G" is a nice short figurado for a 45 minute smoke. I've got a couple well aged boxes in both natural and maduro if you want me to split some off you can try these (probably something like $2/stick or less).


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Exquisitos. I like the maduro, but they can be kind of peppery, if you like that. The natural seemed more in line with what you're looking for. They're little guys, so they should fit right into your timeframe. You get 50 in a box.

Padron 2000 Maduro are also great. Not sure if you could cram one into 45 minutes and not heat it up too much, though. So I say go with the Padron Londres Maduro.


----------



## chuck98x (Mar 23, 2013)

I usually smoke bricks for an everyday smoke, they're usually 3-4 bucks too


----------



## chargerfan (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure on price, but what about the Cabaiguan petite corona. Small, light to med body. I think they're around $4-5.


----------



## Scuff (Mar 18, 2013)

So I checked out the local B&M, and they didn't carry Oliva or 5 Vegas. Picked up a Padron 3000, plus an Acid Blondie Belicoso and Kuba Kuba. Always been a huge fan of Acid cigars, and I thoroughly enjoyed the Blondie. The Kuba Kuba was okay, but I preferred the Blondie. Also picked up a Nub Connecticut that was so tight I couldn't get much smoke out of it, even after rolling it in my hands for a minute. Disappointing, as the last one I tried was awesome. I'll probably try the Padron 3000 tomorrow on my way to work, I'll let you guys know how it turns out.

Looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to Concord if I want to get my hands on Oliva or 5 Vegas.


----------



## ramp23 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want something really inexpensive and still a very good smoke, try a bundle of Consuegra Dominicans from JR's. They are factory seconds from the plant that makes Monticristo and Don Diego. They are around $40 for 25 cigars. I've been smoking them as my weekday cigar for several years and really enjoy them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Duck !


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

billybarue said:


> Lots of recommendations of fuller/stronger cigars, but I think the Oliva G is more in line with the "creamier" smoke you mentioned. Cameroon adds some sweetness. The Oliva G "special G" is a nice short figurado for a 45 minute smoke. I've got a couple well aged boxes in both natural and maduro if you want me to split some off you can try these (probably something like $2/stick or less).


The special G's are very good.


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd have to suggest the 5 Vegas, I've been stuck on these for awhile now and they are almost always available for less than $3 from CBID. I have found them to be a very consistent smoke and do not have issues but I tend to stick with the more medium to full flavor stuff but the mild ones that I have tried are also very good.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Consuegra #9 . I just wish they were a longer smoke.


----------



## nj8668 (Jan 24, 2013)

Scuff said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to make a trip to Concord if I want to get my hands on Oliva or 5 Vegas.


5 Vegas is CigarsInternational house brand, you probably won't find it in a b&m
I'd say try a Casa Torano or Torano Exodus, both can be found for around $4, real solid smoke


----------



## Scuff (Mar 18, 2013)

nj8668 said:


> 5 Vegas is CigarsInternational house brand, you probably won't find it in a b&m


That would explain why everywhere I've called and asked about it has gone 'huh? Do you mean Garcia Vegas?' :-|


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Scuff said:


> That would explain why everywhere I've called and asked about it has gone 'huh? Do you mean Garcia Vegas?' :-|


5 Vegas aren't bad cigars. I don't ever smoke the same cigar everyday, but the ones I reach for are the Olivas, EP Carillo, and the Tat Havana Vi Verocus. I think it's important not to get locked into the same smoke on a daily basis.


----------



## Scuff (Mar 18, 2013)

So I had the Padron 3000 this morning on the way to work, and while it was a little too medium for my tastes, it was still a good cigar. Roasty toasty, nutty, and it was sort of like a good cup of black coffee. Definitely will be smoking it again on occasion. Could certainly see it as a good after-dinner cigar.


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

As been said, a few of my go to everyday are the fuente line, the 858 maduro, short story and woam, shop around and boxes of most can be had for decent price point. They never let me down


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

My go to smoke are the xikar hc series maduro robustos. But I have heard a rumor of them canceling the series anyone know of any truth to this


----------



## bflotom (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 on the Alec Bradley American Blend around $5.00 a stick also 5 Vegas Gold


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

im excited to try some of these. thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

hogsty said:


> He did say he prefers milder cigars. I think the Oliva Serie G camaroon is the best mild cigar bargain out there.





Stillinger said:


> The special G's are very good.





billybarue said:


> Lots of recommendations of fuller/stronger cigars, but I think the Oliva G is more in line with the "creamier" smoke you mentioned. Cameroon adds some sweetness. The Oliva G "special G" is a nice short figurado for a 45 minute smoke. I've got a couple well aged boxes in both natural and maduro if you want me to split some off you can try these (probably something like $2/stick or less).


+1 on the Oliva Special G, don't let the diminutive size fool you, it will go 45 min. This was my first cigar purchase from a B&M and is what really propelled me on this fine path I enjoy.

Since you mentioned a coffee flavor and creaminess and seemed to like an infused, how about a Drew Estate Tabak Especial, in the Dulce or Cafe Con Leche? They are available in smaller sizes to fit your time schedule as well. These have a nice aroma to boot!
:hc

The 5 (cinco) Vegas Gold mentioned in a few posts is a good mild choice too.


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

MUWAT Baitfish


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Scuff said:


> So I had the Padron 3000 this morning on the way to work, and while it was a little too medium for my tastes, it was still a good cigar. Roasty toasty, nutty, and it was sort of like a good cup of black coffee. Definitely will be smoking it again on occasion. Could certainly see it as a good after-dinner cigar.


Glad you liked the Padron, def one of my favorites. I'll be buying a box soon!


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of mild flavored cigars, but a few have stood out to me. One that is relatively inexpensive was the Carlos Torano Casa Torano.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Give these a shot... Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniv. Champagne


----------

